# Soda stream co2



## Soilwork (9 Feb 2016)

I set my system up two days ago and today is empty  

I attached the adaptor to the regulator using spanners.  Then I screwed the bottle to the adaptor and got a tiny hiss followed by a full working pressure. I didn't use a spanner to tighten the bottle to the reg/adaptor.  Should I have, it felt like it couldn't go anymore. 

This is the newer adaptor with the on off screw tap on top.  There is a cream rubber washer that I thought came with the kit.  Should there be and o ring with the bottle? The rubber washer has turned white slightly, is this co2 damage?

The rubber washer is the perfect fit for going inside the adaptor beyond the screw thread and into a little recess. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2016)

Hi Soilwork, Sounds like a leak.The reg I would tighten with your fingers then a little twist with a spanner as all the nuts.

The O ring is the new one and indeed is white 

Another tip when you charge the system make sure the valve on the front is off"" Blue knob on the working pressure gauge.As you can damage it if it shoots up too fast so after the main bottle gauge is a max then slowly  turn up the working pressure. The bottle pressure gauge is ok with the first burst of pressure.


----------



## Soilwork (9 Feb 2016)

Just looking on co2 art and the soda stream adaptor seal is a black o ring. 

I don't have a black o-ring unless it is in the soda stream box.

The seal I have somewhat forced in to the adaptor looks more like a washer not an o ring and could in fact be a spare regulator washer. I'm lost


----------



## Soilwork (9 Feb 2016)

Tja


Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Soilwork, Sounds like a leak.The reg I would tighten with your fingers then a little twist with a spanner as all the nuts.
> 
> The O ring is the new one and indeed is white
> 
> Another tip when you charge the system make sure the valve on the front is off"" Blue knob on the working pressure gauge.As you can damage it if it shoots up too fast so after the main bottle gauge is a max then slowly  turn up the working pressure. The bottle pressure gauge is ok with the first burst of pressure.



Thanks for the reply.  So the new washer is white and that does go inside the adaptor? Ok I got that bit right. Also I have the unadjustable regulator that instructs not to alter the working pressure nut.

I won't be able to test for leaks until I refill the canister now. I used two adjustable spanners to attach the reg to the adaptor one to hold the adaptor straight and the other to tighten the nut.

I did suffer several short bursts of gas whilst I was setting it up as it was no where near tight enough.  Could those bursts have emptied the cylinder?  Would it empty that fast?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2016)

Hi Sorry I have not used that system Others will reply  Or give Co2 Art an Email or ring for info on that system Sorry I cannot help more


----------



## Soilwork (9 Feb 2016)

That's ok.  I'll know more tomorrow when I get a refill.  I may even just buy a new cylinder.  At least then I'll have a spare.  I'll use the soap water trick. A bit annoyed that my tank will not be receiving co2 tomorrow.

Thank for helping


----------



## Soilwork (10 Feb 2016)

Just a quick update.  The high pressure gauge is zero but the co2 has continued to be released for 8 hours.  The working pressure gauge remains solid.  Not installing the new cylinder yet until this one is completely empty then I will set up and leak test with leaker detector fluid.  Could be a faulty high pressure gauge? Unlikely.


----------



## Andy D (10 Feb 2016)

High pressure gauge could be faulty although I am also unsure of the output pressure of a Sodastream bottle. 

I've not used mine yet but the white seal is definitely present and will be to ensure a tight seal between the adapter and the Sodastream bottle.


----------



## Soilwork (10 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the photo and reply Andy.  Yes that's the one alright.  It's definitely there although when I took it back out to inspect it it had half a white ring on it that looked like the frost from the bottle. 

Hope it's not a faulty high pressure gauge.  I did see it go up initially.  Don't know if I can be bothered with the hassle of sending it back.  I have 2 canisters so as long as I keep rotating should be ok but let's see how long this one lasts.  If it lasts a few more days with the gauge at zero I think it's safe to say it's faulty. 

Output pressure is factory set at just under 40psi on my reg.

I would upload a picture but I got an error message 'unknown extension' or something.


----------



## Andy D (10 Feb 2016)

I just wondered what the output pressure was to see what should be registering on the high pressure gauge. 

As you say, the second gauge will show that the Reg takes it down too.


----------



## Soilwork (10 Feb 2016)

You mean the cylinder output pressure? Sorry I thought you meant the step down pressure. 

Think is around 800 psi.


----------



## Andy D (10 Feb 2016)

Yeah the cylinder output pressure. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (11 Feb 2016)

Yep, on my Soda Stream cylinder the pressure is about 700-800 psi.

I went through several cylinders before I discovered that the regulator was leaking. I ended up immersing it in the bath, and could immediately see the vigorous stream of bubbles emerging from one of the pressure gauges.


----------



## Soilwork (11 Feb 2016)

Interesting Mike.  I woke up this morning and the low pressure gauge is still reading just under 40psi.  Surely if there was a leak and the high pressure gauge was zero the low pressure gauge would have dropped by now? 

I'm going to contact co2art when fully confirmed.  I'll ask them for a replacement before I send the faulty one so it doesn't disrupt my plant growth.


----------

